# Roe Deer (Capreolus capreolus)



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Had 6 in our paddock this afternoon


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Buck*


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

saw one of these yesterday, didn't manage to get quite so close though! haha


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

we get quite a few round here (live on a farm, open country etc , hehehe) , even in the garden , had a doe with twins in the garden back in 08


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

cool! I'd love to live in a place like that!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

stuning even tho i live in the middle of town (edinburgh) we get these at arthers seat 5 min walk from the flat and t camo park all the time and its not a quiet area


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

nice shots  there's loads where i live, never get close enough for my poor little digi cam though...

used to see the odd sika too but not in a long while


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

My boss has regular visits to his fields from a stag and his hareem, I keep meaning to arange goign over one day to set up sit tight and get some shots of them with my camera.


----------

